

The Mystery of the Missing Files: Windows 8 versus NTFS - Kilo-byte
https://plus.google.com/+BenSkinner/posts/fdAkMweF7j1

======
slashdotaccount
The thing I don't understand - why on earth wasn't NTFS-3G refusing to mount
the NTFS partition? I am sure that if it detects it isn't fully unmounted it
refuses to mount it read/write...

